# Aura Exterior VS Duration Exterior.



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, let's talk about General Painting. I think this thread falls into that category. What are the main differences with these two coatings. I had zero experience with either of the two until Friday, first time using Duration Exterior. Never used Aura... Pros and cons for each maybe? Which would you rather spray which would you rather brush? We brushed the Duration BTW.. This thread is yours let's see where it goes!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Julian&co said:


> This thread is yours


Thanks :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never used duration ext, only int.

I've used both int and ext aura. Used the extender with the ext. I really like aura.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Is the Aura exterior very thick? Use the BM Glaze Extender?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Julian&co said:


> Is the Aura exterior very thick? Use the BM Glaze Extender?


No - normal I guess - if anything you will need to use the BM extender to get a little more open time. The interior SG is the oddball in the group - this seems to be thinner then all the others and loves to sag when your not looking.


Pat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It's got more body than most ext. I found it easier to brush trim than normal paints. It covered better and easier so there was less tool/brush time, doesn't run hardly at all.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

We use a ton of duration exterior. If we are doing a repaint in the same color sometimes we will do just one coat of duration, brush and roll. We use it a lot on trim when we use something else on the siding. It's a fantastic product. I have used aura ext a few times. It runs about $5 or $6 more than duration for me. I can't give a thorough review of aura other than no complaints. Love it for interiors.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Aura would be my choice


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Aura has better spread rate by 100 sq ft/ gallon. I find it gies further than 350 a gallon. Satin 631 is my favorite. Like the idea of water based colorant in dark colors instead of the softness of all the glycols in UTC. Regal Select is great too.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Who was that contractor that posted up his numbers on an apartment complex? Half was done in Duration the other with Aura. The difference was over 1000 gals more with Duration.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I used both of these this summer almost exclusively. 

These could vary due to colour, humidity of the day, heat etc.....

My comment would be that Aura is a bit more 'finicky', you always have to keep stirring the can. If spraying, you have to watch those colours again....not as forgiving as Duration. 

Although Aura 'feels' less heavy on application, its does seem to go further and does seem to 'build' higher in application.

One thing that is consistent is Aura drys differently. Duration always stays 'gummy'. I would never use it on an exterior door again. You have to watch windows and openings, it will gum them shut for a month. Aura, seemed to dry harder - faster and if the temps went back up wouldn't have that slight tackiness that Duration has. 

My preference is Aura.....except for the price.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

P&H I too have had bad results with Duration on exterior doors. I just switched to SW All Surface Enamel after reading about it on PT and love it! Dries hard and fast so you won't be replacing weather stripping :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think Duration and Aura are comparable to each other as if their relatively the same product in design. 

If you want to compare Duration to something comparable I think it should be Regal Select. Otherwise, Duration and Aura are two completely different products. Nothing wrong with comparing them side by side, but with what I read about here and what my supplier tells me I am pretty confident you'll get totally different results and the price shows this too.

I agree, Duration on a door is a no, no. I haven't tried ASE yet, seems like it may be my next experience. I usually use SP or Ben.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I wasn't trying to compare them as if they were the same, just that they are supposed to both be the top of the line for the top 2 paint manufacturers.. I was hoping to gather experience as to differences and similarities.. Some of the replies leave me wondering why would one use Duration over Aura as the general consensus seems to be Aura covers better/goes further, drys harder etc.. I did notice duration was still tacky the next day... I guess part 2, would a harder finish (Aura) be more fragile and the longevity of the coating be affected due to lack of elasticity... ahhhh getting complicated now.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Julian&co said:


> I wasn't trying to compare them as if they were the same, just that they are supposed to both be the top of the line for the top 2 paint manufacturers.. I was hoping to gather experience as to differences and similarities.. Some of the replies leave me wondering why would one use Duration over Aura as the general consensus seems to be Aura covers better/goes further, drys harder etc.. I did notice duration was still tacky the next day... I guess part 2, would a harder finish (Aura) be more fragile and the longevity of the coating be affected due to lack of elasticity... ahhhh getting complicated now.


ext auras only been out what like 5 yrs?

That's not even long enough to be able to analyze statistics on how long it lasts on real world houses, etc. 

But, I have to say that, aura does harden up some but it's not that great for doors because it does stay sticky as well. I'm not afraid it will be cracking any time soon.


----------

